
Ask HN: Anyone using Paddle in Germany? How do you deal with taxes? - blanking
I recently started a saas business in Germany and decided to use Paddle.com as a payment processor.<p>Then my tax consultant asked to provide all invoices sent to clients as PDF files.<p>Paddle doesn’t support pdf export out of the box and their advice was to go through invoices and save as pdf manually.<p>Another issue was that Paddle doesn’t provide country of transaction when exporting balance. Tax consultant needed countries as well.<p>So anyone using Paddle in Germany having the same issues? How does it work for you? Should I switch Paddle or tax consultant?
======
marco1
You can keep both. You probably have not told your tax consultant that Paddle
acts as the merchant of record. That means you don’t actually have any
relationship to your customers when it comes to taxes. That’s Paddle’s role.
Instead, your single “customer” is Paddle, whom you will probably get a single
transaction from per month.

